# Double closed-end amboyna with custom center ring



## Halfcaff (Jul 23, 2010)

I finally tried my hand at an closed end pen but I wanted to go for the double closed-end.  This is my first one.  I don't have a closed-end mandrel so I had to figure out another way.  I went to a local IAP club meeting a couple of weekends ago and I we saw a demo about how to make a closed-end mandrel.  Another one of the members told me how to do with with an adjustable mandrel.  Drill the blank with a bit just big enough that the threads at the end of the mandrel would screw into the wood.  Then re-drill for the tubes.  That is the way that I did it.  It worked awesome!  I can't believe I hadn't ever thought of that before.  

The pen is made of amboyna burl (my favorite).  The center ring is made of holly and ebony.  The tubes and parts I used were for a churchill kit.  I used the bushing for the churchill to hold the blanks on the headstoke side while I turned them but I did not use them for sizing.  I made the whole pen a little larger than a churchill in order to make the center ring fit.  This was my first hidden or invisible clip.  I just read the articles in the library and went to it.  It turned out pretty well.  There are a few things I might do differently next time.  The pen was finished in my normal 8-10 layers of extra thin CA and sanded down through the micro mesh and finished off with renaissance wax.  

This was a great project and I had so much fun making it.  There will be more pens like this one to come.  Please let me know what you think and comments or suggestions you might have thanks.


----------



## johnspensandmore (Jul 23, 2010)

Mighty-fine! That's a great looking pen and excellent craftsmanship!


----------



## wizard (Jul 23, 2010)

That is a Beautiful Pen !! The amboyna and finish is awesome!. Amboyna is my favorite also.  Thank  you very much sharing your pictures as well as the techniques you used. 
Doc


----------



## fernhills (Jul 23, 2010)

That is one awesome job, gotta figure out how to make that invisible clip and i will be making one to.  Carl


----------



## Halfcaff (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeah I was worried about that part too. I think there were about four articles in the library on it.

I made a small slot with a coping saw. Hand drilled a tiny hole in the middle of the slot. Then with an Xacto I expanded the opening to length. I cut the clip like shown in the articles. Once I got it in I filled the tip of the cap with sawdust and loaded it with CA then hi it was accelerator. Next time I need to adjust then angle of my cut on the clip so it goes in easier.


----------



## PaulDoug (Jul 23, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## penfancy (Jul 23, 2010)

Excellent, Caleb! I haven't had a chance to try out some of the techniques from the meeting yet. But your work makes me want to get out to the shop and do something custom.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Jul 24, 2010)

super. how long you been turning pens? your work don't appear to be from a newbie.


----------



## Dustygoose (Jul 24, 2010)

Awesome work.


----------



## Halfcaff (Jul 24, 2010)

OLDMAN5050 said:


> super. how long you been turning pens? your work don't appear to be from a newbie.



I have been turning pens off and on for about 10 years. However, I hadn't tried much custom work until recently.  It's a great hobby!


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jul 24, 2010)

Fantastic pen!


----------

